# Just Joined Last Week!!



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome! I'm very interested in natural horsemanship an dgoing to see clinton anderson in july in harrisonburge,VA


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

